# Variables USE? Como instalar gento con soporte gnome.

## alzania

1ª pregunta:

He seguido el manual gentoo y he conseguido instalar un sistema base. Bien, algo entiendo... Pero ahora lo que quiero es formatear para volver a instalar desde cero. Lo que no se es que variables USE tengo que poner para instalar con soporte gnome. 

2ª pregunta:

La ultima vez que intente instalar Gnome siguiendo el manual "El CÓMO de configuración de GNOME" me encontre con un problema. Y es que no existia el archivo /etc/portage/package.use.

Aver si alguien me soluciona las dudas. Gracias de antemano.

----------

## gringo

bienvenido  :Smile: 

si vas a usar gnome empieza seleccionando el perifl gnome, te habilitirá por defecto todas las USE que necesitas.

a modo de ejemplo, yo uso gnome :

```
-->eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome *

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde

  [5]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [7]   hardened/linux/x86

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server
```

como ves tengo el perfil gnome dentro de desktop habilitado.

Luego ya irás mirándolo con mas calma, activando / desactivando uses que no necesitas, como puede ser el USE qt p.ej.

 *Quote:*   

> Y es que no existia el archivo /etc/portage/package.use. 

 

si no existe simplemente créalo, verás que hay bastantes archivos que no existen y tendrás que crearlos tu a mano.

saluetes

----------

## alzania

y ya no hace falta que edite el archivo /etc/make.conf?

----------

## alzania

ok! pongo: eselect profile set 3  (para seleccionar Gnome)

Pregunta: despues, es necesario añadir las variables USE a /etc/make.conf? en el caso de que sea necesario, que variables añado?

Gracias de antemano. Salu2

----------

## alzania

 *Quote:*   

> si vas a usar gnome empieza seleccionando el perifl gnome, te habilitirá por defecto todas las USE que necesitas. 

 

me habilita las USE que necesito, pero donde las habilita? porque en /etc/make.conf no se añade ninguna variable.

----------

## quilosaq

La variable USE toma como valor el resultado de unir los valores que se le asignan en los archivos make.defaults del perfil que hayas escogido y los valores que definas en make.conf. Si en make.conf no pones nada relativo a la variable USE, ésta tendrá sólo los valores por defecto según el perfil.

Si lo que quieres saber es que valor tomará USE cuando compiles paquetes con emerge mira la salida de emerge --info. Puedes filtrarla parcialmente con 

```
emerge --info | grep ^USE
```

Puedes informarte en 2.b. Usando los parámetros USE

----------

## opotonil

Hecha un vistazo al manual, sección "Los parametros USE":

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=2&chap=2

Salu2.

----------

